# Got Bored...



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

So once upon a time my man NEPS gave me one of his old sprayers when I was in need. :notworthy:

Got bored this weekend so decided to clean it up a bit. Still not finished. Going to clean the knobs & cord up nice & would like it if I could get replacement logos.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

hell yeah man, been there done that. What kind of cleaner did you use?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That is a sweet rig NEPS gave you. I am a fan of those older titan xc series. The 550xc is a sweet rig.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Someone got to tell Neps that the paint goes on the walls ceilings, wood work, etc. Not the sprayer. 
Looks good


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

nEighter said:


> hell yeah man, been there done that. What kind of cleaner did you use?


I used mostly a razon blade & shaved all the paint off. The tough stuff got the Dremel. Sanded it all down & got a close to the original looking paint & hit it with a few nice coats & a few clear coats.



Workaholic said:


> That is a sweet rig NEPS gave you. I am a fan of those older titan xc series. The 550xc is a sweet rig.


I love this sprayer. Opened my eyes to a whole other world of painting and has made me some great $$$. Some nights I even let it sleep at the bottom of the bed.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Sell it back to NEPS!


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice job J! NEPS is definitely going to want it back after he see's the condition it is in.


----------



## austintx512 (Jul 28, 2009)

can i buy it off you?


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice work :thumbsup:
Bringing "tools back to life" photo's is as good as a job "finished" photo.
Without our tools in good working order, we cannot perform. 
I take my hat off to you for that clean-up, nice work.

The internal workings, were they part of your clean-up JNLP or were they okay?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> Nice work :thumbsup:
> Bringing "tools back to life" photo's is as good as a job "finished" photo.
> Without our tools in good working order, we cannot perform.
> I take my hat off to you for that clean-up, nice work.
> ...


Internally is all good. It was just in need of a face lift. I was extremely bored so it kept me entertained.



> can i buy it off you?


Nah if I ever don't want/need it anymore it's getting shipped back to NEPS. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Internally is all good. It was just in need of a face lift. I was extremely bored so it kept me entertained.


Now what are you going to do during the winter? :jester:



JNLP said:


> Nah if I ever don't want/need it anymore it's getting shipped back to NEPS. :thumbsup:


That's the way to be. :thumbsup:
Did you send him a pic of it?


----------

